# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Για θέματα που αφορούν όλα τα είδη κατοικίδιων πτηνών >  Επιχείρηση: Καθαριότητα

## Galandar

Δεν ξέρω αν ποστάρω στο σωστό σημείο. Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω και να μάθω τι μέτρα παίρνετε προληπτικά για την καθαριότητα τόσο του κλουβιού όσο και του χώρου καθώς και πως καθαρίζετε το κλουβί και σε τι συχνότητα και τι ουσίες χρησιμοποιείτε. Όση ώρα καθαρίζετε το κλουβί ο παπαγάλος που βρίσκεται??

Θα καταθέσω και τη δική μου εμπειρία από τα ζεμπράκια που είχα μικρός και τα είχα σε ένα παράθυρο με κάγκελα και σίτα. Το κλουβί είχε ένα πλαστικό ταψί στο οποίο έβαζα εφημερίδα, το κλουβί είχε και το προστατευτικό "βρακάκι". Δεν ξέρω πως οι κουτσουλιές λέρωναν και το παράθυρο αλλά ζεμπράκια ήταν αυτά και το κατάφερναν. Το κλουβί αυτό καθ αυτό πλενόταν όποτε φαινόταν λερωμένο στον πάτο με μια βούρτσα και καθαριστικό πιάτων ενώ τα πουλάκια ήταν μέσα. Βασικά είχαμε 2 πατήθρες πάνω πάνω και καθότανε. Ξέρω δεν ήταν απολύτως σωστό αλλά δεν υπήρχε άλλο κλουβί...

Τώρα όσον αφορά ποτίστρες και ταΐστρες και πατήθρες. Τις ποτήστρες τις πλέναμε όποτε αλλάζαμε νερό (1 φορά τη μέρα) (εδώ δεν θα ξεχάσω που μας είχε σπάσει η μία και δανειστήκαμε για 1 μέρα 1 ποτήστρα από το γείτονα που ήταν ολοπράσινη από τη μούχλα). Οι πατήθρες μαζί με την αλλαγή εφημερίδας. Οι ταΐστρες επειδή είχαν σπόρουν καθαρίζονταν μόνο αν εντοπιζόταν κάποια κουτσουλιά.

Πιστεύω ότι για τον παπαγάλο χρειάζονται κάποια πιο εντατικά μέτρα τόσο για τη δική του υγιεινή όσο και για την υγιεινή τη δική μας ειδικά αν αυτά ζουν μέσα στο σπίτι....

Περιμένω και τις δικές σας μεθόδους για να μάθω έχοντας ένα καλό παράδειγμα...  :winky:

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Διάβασε και αυτό.*

*Καθαρισμός του κλουβιού*

----------

